# Silent Lüfter für Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H75 Performance



## Darkrunner91 (15. April 2019)

*Silent Lüfter für Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H75 Performance*

Hey Leute 

Ich hab wie im Titel eine Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H75 Performance CPU Kühlung.

Allerdings sind mir die mitgelieferten Lüfter viel zu laut.

Welche Lüfter würdet ihr mir Empfehlen?

Hab bis jetzt was von den Herstellern Noctua und Noiseblocker gelesen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen^^

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## drgiga (16. April 2019)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H75 Performance*

Also ich habe bei meiner Wasserkühlung die Silent Wings 3 Highspeed genommen. Die sind wunderbar leise. Beiliegend waren bei meiner be quiet WaKü die Pure Wings 2, die sind allerdings für mein Empfinden extrem laut. Allerdings musste ich auch nochmal ca. 60 Euro in die Hand nehmen für die Silent Wings (3Stück). 

Hast du schon versucht die Lüfterkurve anzupassen  in der Softwaire oder im Bios, sodass die Lüfter nicht so hoch drehen? Ab einer gewissen Drehzahl  sind alle Lüfter entsprechend laut, dass ist nicht zu vermeiden. Nur müssen ja nicht zwingend die Lüfter auf 100 Prozent Laufen, wenn es nicht Not tut.

Ansonsten wie gesagt die be quiet aus meiner Erfahrung. Noctua und Noiseblocker sind sicherlich ähnlich gut, allerdings kenne ich diese auch nur durch Test-Berichte und nicht durch Eigennutzen.


----------



## Donutathome (16. April 2019)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H75 Performance*

Was versuchst du den mit deiner AiO zu kühlen? 120mm Fläche ist nicht viel und da kann es schon vorkommen das die Lüfter hochdrehen unter Last. 

Die Noctua NF-F12 werden als das Non Plus Ultra gelobt was Radiatoren angeht. Die werden aber auch nicht leise sein wenn deine CPU massiv Abwärme produziert. 120mm bleiben halt 120mm


----------

